# Aurora HDR 2018 Comes in September as the Ultimate Cross-Platform HDR Photo Solution



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

```
<p><em>Award-winning Aurora HDR, co-developed with Trey Ratcliff, brings major updates </em><em>that will be available for both Mac OS and Windows users. </em></p>
<p><strong>San Diego, CA – August 15, 2017</strong> — Macphun, the California-based developer known for making complex photo editing software simple and fun, today announced the release of Aurora HDR 2018, the one-stop solution for HDR photography. To sign up for pre-order announcements and more, please visit <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/392470/3255">aurorahdr.com/2018</a>.</p>
<p>Aurora HDR, co-developed with the renowned HDR photographer Trey Ratcliff, made the complex task of HDR editing effortless and unintimidating. Aurora HDR became the industry standard for HDR photo editing on Mac and reached <strong>1.7 million downloads</strong> since its launch in November 2015.</p>
<p>In less than 2 years over <strong>100 million photos</strong> have been edited in Aurora HDR and <strong>72% of current users</strong> have made Aurora HDR their <strong>primary HDR photo editor</strong>, switching from other software. Today, Aurora HDR is the go-to editing software for such well-known photographers as Trey Ratcliff, Serge Ramelli, Captain Kimo and many others.</p>
<p><em>“Since the launch of Aurora HDR, Macphun has released more than 10 updates containing tons of new features and improved performance,” commented Trey Ratcliff. “Today, I’m very excited to announce the launch of Aurora HDR 2018. It’s completely new, significantly faster and has even more powerful tools. Plus the BIG news is that it’s now available for Microsoft Windows as well. It’s truly the best HDR software for both Mac and PCs”, concluded Ratcliff.</em></p>
<p>Aurora HDR is not just a tool for merging brackets: it brings countless options to create perfect HDR photos – from one-click presets and advanced tone-mapping, to layers, noise reduction and powerful luminosity masking controls.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>A sneak peek into what’s new in Aurora HDR 2018:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Lens Correction Tool</strong> – The new Lens Correction filter easily fixes all kinds of lens distortion, from barrel and pincushion to chromatic aberration and vignetting.</li>
<li><strong>New User Interface</strong> – Redesigned from scratch, the modern and responsive user interface brings a powerful, yet joyful experience to HDR photo editing.</li>
<li><strong>Speed improvements</strong> – Up to 4x improvement in RAW image processing, and up to 200% faster merging and masking performance means that Aurora HDR 2018 is dramatically faster than the last version.</li>
<li><strong>Cross-platform version</strong> – Aurora HDR 2018 will be available both for Mac and PC users with interchangeable files, enabling mixed-computer households to share the same product key.</li>
<li>A complete list of new features will be announced concurrent with the pre-order.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability:</strong></p>
<p>Aurora HDR 2018 will be available for pre-­order on <strong>September 12</strong>, and released on <strong>September 28</strong>. To sign up for pre-order announcements and more, please visit <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/392470/3255">aurorahdr.com/2018</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing:</strong></p>
<p>Mixed-computer households can share the same product key for Mac and PC that can be activated on 5 devices.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Pre-order:</strong>
<ul>
<li>Current users of Aurora HDR may upgrade at a special pre­-order price of <strong>$49</strong></li>
<li>New users can purchase Aurora HDR 2018 at a special pre­order price of <strong>$89</strong></li>
<li>A collection of bonuses will also be included with every purchase</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Retail price:</strong>
<ul>
<li><strong>$59 </strong>for current Aurora HDR users</li>
<li><strong>$99 </strong>for new users</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/392470/3255">Visit Macphun now and sign-up to be notified when preorders begin</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tal (Aug 16, 2017)

Less than a year ago (end of sep 2016) I paid $89 (pre order price), and now - for a new version we are asked to pay additional $49, I don't need it on Windows, I think it's not reasonable.


----------



## Yana Keat Macphun (Aug 16, 2017)

tal said:


> Less than a year ago (end of sep 2016) I paid $89 (pre order price), and now - for a new version we are asked to pay additional $49, I don't need it on Windows, I think it's not reasonable.



The thing is that Aurora HDR 2018 is a brand new version with lots of new tools, features, and improvements. The special price will be offered for all the current users of Aurora HDR. 

Also, we will keep continuing to support and improve this version even after the new upgrade will be released.

If you have any other questions, feel free to contact our team at [email protected]

Cheers,
Yana from the Macphun team


----------



## WillT (Aug 16, 2017)

Will the windows software have all the same features as the Mac software? Is there a beta?


----------



## TomDibble (Aug 16, 2017)

Yana Keat Macphun said:


> tal said:
> 
> 
> > Less than a year ago (end of sep 2016) I paid $89 (pre order price), and now - for a new version we are asked to pay additional $49, I don't need it on Windows, I think it's not reasonable.
> ...



Is there a plan for a "grace period" for people who literally bought Aurora HDR 2017 in the past month (ex, bought August 1, just 15 days ago, and two weeks before the new version was announced) to upgrade at less than $50? I haven't seen anything in the press releases, but it seems like a fairly standard thing for a company to offer.

In any case, I absolutely love Aurora 2017, and am excited to see 2018's improvements. Just might have to wait a bit until 2019 comes out for an upgrade.


----------



## Yana Keat Macphun (Aug 17, 2017)

WillT said:


> Will the windows software have all the same features as the Mac software? Is there a beta?



We`ll reveal more information about the new features soon. 
The beta version is not available since Aurora HDR 2018 is in the final stage of development,

Please, stay tuned and keep an eye on the news from us!


----------



## Yana Keat Macphun (Aug 17, 2017)

TomDibble said:


> Yana Keat Macphun said:
> 
> 
> > tal said:
> ...



We`re afraid that we can not offer an upgrade less than $49 during the pre-order campaign, however, we promise to offer a collection of bonuses for all the purchases in the pre-order period.

Also, the list of the new features and improvements will be available very soon!


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 18, 2017)

tal said:


> Less than a year ago (end of sep 2016) I paid $89 (pre order price), and now - for a new version we are asked to pay additional $49, I don't need it on Windows, I think it's not reasonable.



I'd be interested in how you like the current version. What makes it better than Photomatix or bringing 32-bit images back into LR for editing? 

The samples on their website are not at all impressive. I'm seeing that oversaturated, halo heavy look that has made "instant" HDR a past fad. Careful work with an adjustment brush, time consuming as it is, does produce very good results. Sometimes merging multiple exposures using layers and masking is the best way to go.


----------



## Destin (Aug 19, 2017)

HDR, the best way to ruin any photograph.


----------

